
Turkmenistan Bans the Word “Coronavirus” - amai
https://rsf.org/en/news/turkmenistan-bans-word-coronavirus
======
zelienople
I am HIV-aladeen.

~~~
VistaBrokeMyPC
Aladeen, or Aladeen!?

